# A new fishing buddy



## RIVER LADY

I am proud to announce I am getting my first Grandbaby. I'm super excited. 

I get a new fishing and hunting partner. I have to wait about 5 years but, it's worth the wait. 

OMG it just dawned on me.....There goes my savings account. Bass Pro shop and Cabela's are going to make a ton of money off me spoiling this child. I better start shopping now so I can pace myself.:lol:


----------



## Burksee

Congrats Shawn! Have you got a baby seat mounted in the boat yet?


----------



## RIVER LADY

Burksee said:


> Congrats Shawn! Have you got a baby seat mounted in the boat yet?


Not yet but, will soon. lol Thanks Greg.


----------



## sfw1960

'Grats!


----------



## Ralph Smith

Congradulations....grandma:yikes::lol: Working on a new fishing buddy myself, but she's closer to my age:lol:


----------



## Fabner1

Sweet Pea,

How cool!:coolgleam

I love little babies more than anything in this world!:gaga:

All the best! You will make a great Grammie!

Old Fred


----------



## RIVER LADY

Ralph Smith said:


> Congradulations....grandma:yikes::lol: Working on a new fishing buddy myself, but she's closer to my age:lol:


Thanks Ralph. I've struck out on one my age, so I figured I would switch to the 5 plan. At least with the 5 year plan I know they are trainable.:lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

Fabner1 said:


> Sweet Pea,
> 
> How cool!:coolgleam
> 
> I love little babies more than anything in this world!:gaga:
> 
> All the best! You will make a great Grammie!
> 
> Old Fred


Thanks Fred. I sure hope I do.


----------



## Fabner1

Sweet Pea,

Our Little one called me, Ppa and Sweetie Pie, MeMa when she started talking. I hope you get to have a similar story! 

She called the neighbor lady Yenda. (for Linda) I worked with her to be able to say her L's and when she was able to say "Linda" the neighbor said it made her sad because she knew she was growing up! 

Little one is almost seven now!

Old Fred


----------



## RIVER LADY

Fred, 

That reminds me of my son. Couldn't say elephant. It always came out efelant. 

Looking forward to all the memories. I plan on making a lasting impression for sure. I hope to turn this child into an outdoor fanatic like Grandma. I already warned my son I was going to make his child more addicted then I did him. He laughed and said I don't think that is possible. I reminded him that Yes, it is possible, Grandma's have their ways. :lol:

And speaking of the outdoors. I need to go fishing. So, my daughter Carley and I are heading up to Manistee Friday. At least I still have one fishing buddy while I wait for my 5 year plan to mature.


----------



## CardozagrL

Congrats!!! &#55356;&#57251;&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56838;


----------



## CardozagrL

Congrats!!! &#127907;&#128521;&#128518;


----------



## RIVER LADY

Thank you and welcome to M-S.


----------



## itchn2fish

Very, very cool, Shawn; Congrats!!!! You will teach your new hunting/fishing partner very well, I'm sure!


----------



## RIVER LADY

Thanks. I was informed I will be receiving a Granddaughter. I'm thrilled.

She will have one Grandma that is very girly girl and one Grandma to show her how to have some real fun. My goal is this....When the other Grandma say's "we're going shopping, where do you want to go?" She will answer with "Cabela's and Bass Pro".:evil::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sfw1960

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huntfish247

RIVER LADY said:


> Thanks. I was informed I will be receiving a Granddaughter. I'm thrilled.
> 
> She will have one Grandma that is very girly girl and one Grandma to show her how to have some real fun. My goal is this....When the other Grandma say's "we're going shopping, where do you want to go?" She will answer with "Cabela's and Bass Pro".:evil::lol::lol::lol:


And so we fight the good fight!


----------

